# Nupro for my 12 week old



## Crash7983 (May 17, 2013)

I have been doing lots of research on supplements that include both probiotics and joint support formulas. I found that I like what I have read about Nupro Silver based on both reviews that I have read and a fellow dog owner that says she started her Springer Spaniel on the supplement when she was a pup and swears by it. That Springer Spaniel was one of the best looking/healthiest looking and active dogs I have ever seen, and thats when I asked if she used any supplements. 

My question is, has anyone ever used Nupro Silver with a GSD pup and if so how much should I use, only in one meal a day, or both, and how much? I have not been able to find much info on Nupro's use in puppies, so any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I give my Sting NuPro silver but he is an adult. The directions have the dosage by weight and do not say anything about age. I did check their website and it says that it is safe for puppies. Here is the link Nupro So if you were to give it, go by the weight of your pup. Also to get his system used to it and avoid runny stools, I would give the regular dose and not double it until he is taking that well, then if needed, give more. So, I guess my answer is, I would give it but at the regular dose for his weight and see how does. I did find comments on giving it to gsd puppies in this thread Nupro Silver for a puppy? - GermanShepherdHome.net


----------



## Crash7983 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks. Im just so afraid of doing the wrong thing...I grew up with GSD police dogs but never raised one from a pup, so its a bit of a learning process for sure. I also saw that other thread in trying to find info. I ordered a 5 pound can of Nupro Silver so hopefully it does what it should without doing anything it shouldnt ;-)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I use the Nupro Silver on my pups cause I already use it on my older dog(s). 

I only give like 1/2 of scoop though, and my older dogs get a full scoop. But that is NOT Scientific or anything. Just what I do and my dogs do well on it.


----------

